# Whole House Audio Setup



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey HTS,
I'm looking to set up my house from scratch. Budget wise, I'd like to keep prices reasonable - and if buying speakers in pairs, I am willing to buy some later on if running out of cash.

My computer will be the media server (somehow feeding into the amp, like with 3.5 to Stereo? :huh. I am looking for speaker options, a power amp for all the speakers, and switches or a speaker selector. 

Setup:
9-10 Speakers total
Two Speakers Kitchen
Two Speaker Living Room
Two Speakers Bedroom
1 (or two if necessary :doh:?) Speakers Bathroom
Two Speakers Bedroom.

I would like individual power/volume dial switches in each room so I can have other rooms off, or lower volume in certain areas when desired - without having to go to the amp / computer. I've heard having switches in each room causes problems, is this true :unbelievable:? 

I'd like to use something like these : http://www.standsandmounts.com/omnimountstainlesssteelseriesceilingspeakermount200c.aspx

Just so that there is no big hole in the ceiling or wall. This means I need nice speakers, with mounting options. :rant:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a pretty straight forward system. You use your computer as your source, you need a multi channel amp for your speakers, attenuators in each room and a lot of architectural speaker wire. Check out amps like this Dayton.

http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/ma1240-multi-zone-12-channel-amplifier.html


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> This is a pretty straight forward system. You use your computer as your source, you need a multi channel amp for your speakers, attenuators in each room and a lot of architectural speaker wire. Check out amps like this Dayton.
> 
> http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/ma1240-multi-zone-12-channel-amplifier.html


Hmm, that's a big bite in the butt for budget wise. Any other recommendations, and suggestions on speakers and attenuators to use with this, or a similar amp?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you considered in-wall or in-ceiling speakers? I know you say no large holes, but if you are going for an aesthetically pleasing install, that would be a good option. Monoprice, Parts Express, and Polk offer reasonably priced in-wall speakers. I don't have first hand experience with any of them, so I can't offer an opinion on sound quality. 

As for amplification, you could go with multiple 2-channel amps as well. Not sure what your budget for electronics is. I think Outlaw Audio offers inexpensive amps, which seem pretty popular. Parasound has a line of compact components, one of which is a 2-channel amp which has an auto-on feature which powers it on when it senses an input signal. Look for 'zamp' on their website for specs. These can be found used at a reasonable price. A 3.5mm to 2 RCA plug adapter should work fine between the computer and amp(s). You may need additional RCA splitters depending on your amp setup. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sonos. Simply the best music distribution solution.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

CTSNicholas said:


> Hmm, that's a big bite in the butt for budget wise. Any other recommendations, and suggestions on speakers and attenuators to use with this, or a similar amp?


Checkout Partsexpress.com for multi-room audio.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

CTSNicholas said:


> Hmm, that's a big bite in the butt for budget wise.


This tells me that perhaps you need to re-evaluate your project! 

It’s a wake-up call for many when they find that they can’t reasonably do multi-room on the cheap, even with a relatively simple system like you’re proposing (I say “simple” because it’s audio only and doesn’t add video to the mix). 

For example, Home Theater Direct has some of the cheapest whole house options on the market. Their Multi Channel Basic package includes the remote-location volume controls, but it’s $800. And you haven’t bought a single speaker, mounting bracket or speaker wire. Even if you can get speakers as cheap as $50 each, that’s another $500 for the ten you’re needing. Add to that another $200 for a 500 ft. roll of installation-grade speaker cable (trust me, you’ll probably use most of it) and another $400 for the Omnimounts you linked – you’re looking at $2000 _minimum_ for your multi-room system.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

joonbug99 said:


> Sonos. Simply the best music distribution solution.


While Sonos does it without wires, the cost per room is quite high. You save on installation time and complexity, and pick up the ability to play different things in each room, though most people won't do that much if at all. There are other wireless solutions, such as AirPlay devices, low cost amps and speakers, that can do almost the same thing as Sonos but at much less cost. Just not as slick and "unified". 

There's no substitute for wired audio, though. Distributed Audio in homes is expensive, that's just the reality of it. But it adds more than it's expense in resale value, so ultimately it's a bit better than a wash. Not true of Sonos, because it's not "installed".

An option not mentioned yet: a commercial amp, such as something by QSC, with 70V outputs, which then drives all speakers via auto-transformer volume controls and 70V transformers. This sounds expensive, but it's actually possibly cheaper because one amp can drive everything without worry of impedance matching issues. Auto-former volume controls have a much longer lifespan than L-pads, and would be mounded in-wall, in-room. 70V transformers are not expensive. You can also daisy-chain your wiring, though it's not always the best solution. Your mains would not be included in this system.


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for the responses! I've been doing some off site research, and diagramming. I do realize it's pricey. After talking and thinking it over, I don't see the whole desire for this set up. As I'm a bachelor, there will be no need for music playing in more rooms than ones I occupy. :scratch: Not sure what made me desire that. I do like the neatness of running wires in walls and switches while I am putting in new insulation and rock instead of lath and plaster. Right now I am leaning more towards something as I would call a poor man's solution. 

I wanna do surround sound in two rooms, one in the office - and one in the living room. Then (hear me out now...) run wire to extend a 3.5mm jack to the kitchen counter, where I would have two decent computer speakers with an AC adapter for power. So now I am looking for surround sound solutions instead of multi-room set ups. While I have the walls open, I will run the speaker wire. Suggestions on this? I want to run something that will not only play the set of speakers I get, but something better in the future. Something CL rated for in walls too, please.

In addition, I was wondering about the speakers to go with. I will be using computers as the media source, and using an amp or sound card if you folks suggest it. I was thinking about something like this for my office, but in a 5.1 factor so I have true rear sound. I want something that when I hear Pandora on it for the first time...it's like "Wow, this sounds awesome." - though I wonder what that means for pricing.

If I am not clear on this, I can clarify later...just ask! 
Thanks


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

Question first: will you always want the same source to play in all locations?

For surround in two locations, is there picture involved too?

Awesome sound and budget pricing don't usually go together, but it's a matter of perspective. If you don't have the budget, then the cheaper stuff will be awesome in its own right, but may not compare well with a $1000 surround package, or a $5000 system.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

This used to be a big problem for AV enthusiasts with modest budgets. I think most people have solved this in the last few years but using technology. Sonos is very popular, works well but a little pricey. The Logitech Squeezebox is also a useful media extender with lots of fans as well.

I use the Apple Airport Express in two different places in my house and an Apple TV in two others. Since my music library is in iTunes, I can stream anything from my server to any of these zones, all of them of any combination of them. All four zones can even play their own stuff if I want. Best of all, I can control all of it (including volume control) from my iPhone of iPad. Basically an Airport Express or an Apple TV is $99 per room.

If you need inexpensive two channel amps, Outlaw or Emotiva make nice stuff.


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I will keep the audio source the same. I'm just wanting to know the best method to extend an extra set of computer speakers basically. I will eventually get an amp for them. I can run two pairs of speakers off my PC, now the problem is going a far distance and thru a wall...so I am looking for a suggestion on a.) audio cable / extension and b.) an amplifier to purchase down the road.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another issue to keep in mind is your ability to access the content that will be delivered to the speakers. I don't know your home layout but it could become an inconvenience every time you want to change content to have to walk out of the room. 

Good luck in your endeavor I hope you are able to get something that fits. 

I started with a Sonos S5 now called a Play 5. Over the years I have added to it and now have 8 zones of independent music and volume or a whole house of the same music controllable from anywhere in the house. It is truly AWESOME.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

CTSNicholas said:


> Yes I will keep the audio source the same. I'm just wanting to know the best method to extend an extra set of computer speakers basically. I will eventually get an amp for them. I can run two pairs of speakers off my PC, now the problem is going a far distance and thru a wall...so I am looking for a suggestion on a.) audio cable / extension and b.) an amplifier to purchase down the road.


Do the computer speakers have their own amp? In other words, do they plug into the wall for power like a lot of computer speakers do? If so, you can plug them straight into an Apple Airport Express (which has an AUX jack).


----------



## CTSNicholas (Sep 7, 2012)

I do not have the speakers chosen yet (that's what I'm posting for wanting to know about) along with what wire to use to extend the source input. I will probably get speakers with an amplifier if they are decent quality. Otherwise I will compensate no built in amp with one before all of my inputs.


----------

